# Barcellona- Real Madrid. 26 Ottobre ore 18.00



## Tifo'o (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Sabato 26 Ottobre alle ore 18,* al Camp Nou, andrà in scena il* classico di Spagna* tra Barcellona e Real Madrid. La squadra catalana ha 25 punti ed è ancora imbattuta, mentre il Real è a 22 punti con una sconfitta.

_Dove vedere la partita in tv?
_
*Potete seguire la partita su Fox Sports, che potete trovare su Sky e Mediaset Premium*

Di seguito formazioni e commenti


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Ottobre 2013)

Tutti diranno che vincerà il Barcellona, vado controcorrente e dico invece che il Real non la perderà.


----------



## juventino (24 Ottobre 2013)

Se il Real gioca come ieri sera ne prende 4, ma francamente non credo che giocheranno ancora male.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Ottobre 2013)

Secondo me finisce in parità.
Il Real ha giocato male ieri sera, ma sinceramente il Barcellona non è che mi abbia impressionato più di tanto.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Ottobre 2013)

Vamos Carlo Vamos!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Ottobre 2013)

questa volta non ho proprio idea di come finirà questa partita...il Barcellona mi sembra lo stesso dello scorso anno mentre il Real è una squadra fatta di Campioni buttati in campo e basta


----------



## Snake (24 Ottobre 2013)

vince l'Atletico


----------



## runner (24 Ottobre 2013)

vai Carletto!!


----------



## Djici (24 Ottobre 2013)

penso che questa partita ha aiutato tantissimo sia il milan che la juve.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Ottobre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> penso che questa partita ha aiutato tantissimo sia il milan che la juve.



anche...per una volta ci è andata bene (anche se la Juve ha perso lo stesso )
sia il Barca che il Real sanno di passare primi nel girone, la partita che conta è sabato


----------



## Livestrong (24 Ottobre 2013)

Prendete il pallottoliere


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Prendete il pallottoliere



Per chi?


----------



## Serginho (24 Ottobre 2013)

pareggio


----------



## Livestrong (24 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per chi?



Il Barcellona stravince secondo me


----------



## iceman. (24 Ottobre 2013)

Per me finisce 4-5 a 2 per il barsa


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Ottobre 2013)

Se il Real gioca come ieri sera le prende di brutto, io credo nell'orgoglio quindi dico x


----------



## O Animal (24 Ottobre 2013)

Io dico forza Real così si riapre la Liga e il Barca dovrà impegnarsi al 1000% nelle prossime partite di Liga e arriverà spompato in Champions...


----------



## Frikez (26 Ottobre 2013)

Commento tecnico di Fabio Capello


----------



## Sir Yussen (26 Ottobre 2013)

Sto Bale gioca?


----------



## O Animal (26 Ottobre 2013)

Sir Yussen ha scritto:


> Sto Bale gioca?



Marca dice di sì... con Ramos e Pepe centrali...


----------



## Sir Yussen (26 Ottobre 2013)

Che poi secondo me Bale Trequartista destro alla Di Maria è sprecatissimo.. È un'ala sinistra fortissima che fa dei suoi cross un'arma micidiale.. Poi nell'ultimo anno l'ho seguito poco e quindi non so come è cambiato, ma questo ricordo di lui..


----------



## O Animal (26 Ottobre 2013)

In teoria Bale gioca a sinistra (contrariamente a quanto aveva chiesto ad Ancelotti) con Di Maria a destra in un 4-3-3... Per giocare con il trequartista avrebbero tenuto Ozil e risparmiato 100 milioni di Euro...


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2013)

ancelotti si è rivisto milan barcellona e ha disegnato un real con lo stesso atteggiamento tattico del milan, ronaldo falso 9, sergio ramos alla de jong e di maria e bale sugli esterni per far si che dal 4-3-3 si può scivolare al 4-5-1, vediamo se funzionerà, forza real


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Marca dice di sì... con Ramos e Pepe centrali...



ramos gioca davanti la difesa, questa la formazione ufficiale

4-3-3

Diego Lopez
Carvajal Varane Pepe Marcelo
Khedira S.Ramos Modric
Di Maria Ronaldo Bale


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Ottobre 2013)

Ramos a centrocampo....


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ramos a centrocampo....



bah vediamo, non mi convince nemmeno a me


----------



## Graxx (26 Ottobre 2013)

adoro carletto...speriamo che il real quest'anno faccia faville...il barca finirà di specchiarsi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Ottobre 2013)

*Formazioni ufficiali:*

BARCELLONA: Valdés, Dani Alves, Mascherano, Puyol, Adriano, Xavi, Busquets, Iniesta, Messi, Fabregas, Neymar

REAL MADRID: Lopez, Carvajal, Varane, Pepe, Marcelo, Khedira Modric, Ramos, Bale, Ronaldo, Di Maria


----------



## BB7 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Dai che si parte!


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Ottobre 2013)

Che bella la scritta per tito


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Ottobre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;316476 ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:*
> 
> BARCELLONA: Valdés, Dani Alves, Mascherano, Puyol, Adriano, Xavi, Busquets, Iniesta, Messi, Fabregas, Neymar
> 
> REAL MADRID: Lopez, Carvajal, Varane, Pepe, Marcelo, Khedira Modric, Ramos, Bale, Ronaldo, Di Maria


Ramos a centrocampo??? Ma che fa il mortazza


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Ottobre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:*
> 
> BARCELLONA: Valdés, Dani Alves, Mascherano, Puyol, Adriano, Xavi, Busquets, Iniesta, Messi, Fabregas, Neymar
> 
> REAL MADRID: Lopez, Carvajal, Varane, Pepe, Marcelo, Khedira Modric, Ramos, Bale, Ronaldo, Di Maria



Ramos a centrocampo??


----------



## Doctore (26 Ottobre 2013)

neymar e il farca ridicoli a chiamare ammonizioni...pagliacci


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Speriamo che i madrileni facciano saltare qualche cavigliuccia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Ottobre 2013)

1-0 Neymar


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Neymar 1-0


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2013)

Gran bel gol di Neymar, anche se il tiro è stato deviato


----------



## Frikez (26 Ottobre 2013)

O Fenomeno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2013)

assist di Don Andres e gol ridicolo di Neymar


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2013)

sia bale che ronaldo non sanno fare la punta anche se il portoghese è meglio, non ne tengono una la davanti


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Ottobre 2013)

Iniesta


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Ottobre 2013)

Ma come si fa a mettere ramona a centrocampo dai
Comunque Iniesta imbarazzante


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2013)

messi sfiora il 2-0


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Ottobre 2013)

Bel gol di Neymar.
Il Real gioca davvero male comunque.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Iniesta è DIO!


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Ottobre 2013)

Questi del farca hanno utilizzato la prima marcia contro di noi..se giocavano così ci avrebbero asfaltato..


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questi del farca hanno utilizzato la prima marcia contro di noi..se giocavano così ci avrebbero asfaltato..



Aspè, noi difendiamo meglio di squadra e poi non era facile per il Barca creare con 11 avversari dietro la palla.


----------



## Doctore (26 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questi del farca hanno utilizzato la prima marcia contro di noi..se giocavano così ci avrebbero asfaltato..


non sono d accordo...il milan ha impostato una partita totalmente difensiva lasciando il possesso palla al barca chiudendo qualsiasi spazio...il real almeno prova a giocare e di conseguenza lascia dei buchi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questi del farca hanno utilizzato la prima marcia contro di noi..se giocavano così ci avrebbero asfaltato..



non sono d'accordo, noi siamo meglio di questo real allo sbando


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Iniesta è DIO!



Scandaloso il fatto che non abbia vinto il Pallone d'oro.
E' un genio.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aspè, noi difendiamo meglio di squadra e poi non era facile per il Barca creare con 11 avversari dietro la palla.



Boh spero solo che due settimane non finisca come l'anno scorso al Camp Nou...


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non sono d accordo...il milan ha impostato una partita totalmente difensiva lasciando il possesso palla al barca chiudendo qualsiasi spazio...il real almeno prova a giocare e di conseguenza lascia dei buchi.



anche il real vuole fare una partita simile ma è molto meno efficace nelle ripartenze, non ci stanno capendo nulla, adesso di maria sta facnedo il falso nove, se vogliono fare una cosa intelligente che mettano isco in quelal poszione, lui si che sa aprire il gioco


----------



## Doctore (26 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo, noi siamo meglio di questo real allo sbando


siamo meglio parola grossa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2013)

che schifo di tiro Bale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Scandaloso il fatto che non abbia vinto il Pallone d'oro.
> E' un genio.



il miglior centrocampista che ho visto dopo Zidane


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh spero solo che due settimane non finisca come l'anno scorso al Camp Nou...



se allegri lo permette


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> siamo meglio parola grossa



ahaha siamo più organizzati credo proprio di si però, noi nelle ripartenze con kaka e robinho facevamo paura, questo real pur giocando con gente come bale di maria e ronaldo non riesce mai ad essere pericoloso


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Ottobre 2013)

Sto Bane è davvero un aquisto inutile


----------



## Doctore (26 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ahaha siamo più organizzati credo proprio di si però, noi nelle ripartenze con kaka e robinho facevamo paura, questo real pur giocando con gente come bale di maria e ronaldo non riesce mai ad essere pericoloso


non dire cosi che indirettamente stai facendo un complimento ad allegri...parte il linciaggio


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non dire cosi che indirettamente stai facendo un complimento ad allegri...parte il linciaggio



credo che gliene va dato atto di questo, giusto criticarlo per alcune scelte che a volte proprio non capisco, ma quando tatticamente la mette bene la squadra in campo è giusto anche dirlo, rimane un allenatore limitato come mentalità però soprattutto


----------



## Doctore (26 Ottobre 2013)

phoooorte bale


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2013)

sarà anche più scarso questo barcellona però a me piace molto di più del tiki taka di guardiola, è molto più divertente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2013)

che giocatore Messi...la passa non gliela togli MAI


----------



## Doctore (26 Ottobre 2013)

messymar


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2013)

incredibile parata di valdes su khedira ma grande giocata di ronaldo


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Ottobre 2013)

Fine primo tempo 1-0 Barca gol di Neymar.


----------



## BB7 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Partita divertente come ogni Clasico. 

C'è poco da dire, c'è chi gioca a centrocampo con Iniesta e Xavi e chi lo fa con Khedira e Ramos...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2013)

ma il Real non è stanco di perdere il Campionato ogni anno? Boh se ero Perez compravo i migliori sulla carta e basta...Thiago Silva o Marquinhos dietro, a centrocampo Vidal e magari anche Pogba e come diceva Tequilad Lewandowski


----------



## Dexter (26 Ottobre 2013)

Bale è l'unico che ha provato a fare qualcosa invece...Ronaldo inesistente cosi come Di Maria. Ramos a centrocampo si è rivelata una scelta sbagliatissima,ma si sapeva. Vediamo se il ciccione tira fuori Varane e fa entrare Isco o Illaramendi spostando Ramos al ruolo naturale...Messi invisibile,Neymar attacca la profondità più di tutta la nostra rosa messa insieme.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Ottobre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Partita divertente come ogni Clasico.
> 
> C'è poco da dire, c'è chi gioca a centrocampo con Iniesta e Xavi e chi lo fa con Khedira e Ramos...



Beh scusa se tu metti Ramos al centro e lasci Isco in panca...


----------



## Hammer (26 Ottobre 2013)

Iniesta è un fenomeno assoluto, avessi la macchina del tempo tornerei al 2010 per consegnargli il pallone d'oro.

Comunque sto Bale non vale nemmeno un terzo di quello che hanno speso per lui


----------



## Frikez (26 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh scusa  se tu metti Ramos al centro e lasci Isco in panca...



Isco deve giocare a ridosso dell'attacco, non davanti alla difesa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Ottobre 2013)

Messi lì a destra sembra un po' isolato,molto meglio al centro.
Bale è ancora un po' impacciato fisicamente,ma ci sta provando.Malissimo CR7.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Ottobre 2013)

Real abbastanza in imbarazzo, Ronaldo e Messi per ora poca roba


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Messi lì a destra sembra un po' isolato,molto meglio al centro.
> Bale è ancora un po' impacciato fisicamente,ma ci sta provando.Malissimo CR7.



anche se cosi sono più imprevedibili ma messi risulta meno nel vivo del gioco


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Ottobre 2013)

Stadio super pieno, si è parlato di prezzi "normali" a 500/600 euro non so se mi spiego, ma sti spagnoli sono in crisi ma dove trovano 500 euro per una partita?


----------



## Doctore (26 Ottobre 2013)

ma io penso che su 100.000 70/80 mila sono abbonamenti


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Ottobre 2013)

fuori ramos dentro ilarra


----------



## Frikez (26 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma io penso che su 100.000 70/80 mila sono abbonamenti



Anche di più, sono tutti i soci del Barca..i biglietti che restano disponibili sono pochissimi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Ottobre 2013)

Valdes ha salvato il pareggio praticamente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Ottobre 2013)

Che traversa di Benzema


----------



## Doctore (26 Ottobre 2013)

furto del farsa


----------



## Frikez (26 Ottobre 2013)

Rigore netto


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Ottobre 2013)

Palloneto di Sanchez 2-0


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2013)

Grandissimo gol di Sanchez


----------



## Frikez (26 Ottobre 2013)

Eh ma Sanchez è sopravvalutato


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Golazo di Sanchez.


----------



## Doctore (26 Ottobre 2013)

il real è stato penalizzato.


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2013)

Il Real non perdeva da 5 partite contro il Barça


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Ottobre 2013)

Gol stupendo di Sanchez, ma che pollo Varane.


----------



## Doctore (26 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Gol stupendo di Sanchez, ma che pollo Varane.


ma diego lopez fuori in quel modo scellerato dai pali?!


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Che roba ha fatto D.Alves


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma diego lopez fuori in quel modo scellerato dai pali?!



Sì sì, Diego Lopez ha ancora più colpe di Varane, che tra l'altro fino al gol di Sanchez non aveva sbagliato quasi nulla.
Tra quanto c'è Barcellona-Milan?
Speriamo di non replicare il risultato dell'anno scorso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Ottobre 2013)

gol Jese


----------



## Doctore (26 Ottobre 2013)

altro paperone di valdes...ma non è nuovo a queste cose


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Ottobre 2013)

Che papera di Valdes.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Ottobre 2013)

*Risultato finale:

Barcellona-Real Madrid 2-1 Neymar,Sanchez,Jesè*


----------



## Frikez (26 Ottobre 2013)

Che accelerazione di Cristiano


----------



## Frikez (26 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque bella ladrata del Barca.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2013)

6 punti sono tanti in Liga...il Real per me perde pure sto Campionato che somari


----------



## Snake (26 Ottobre 2013)

la ladrata era del real se pareggiava una partita in cui è stato stradominato


----------



## Sesfips (26 Ottobre 2013)

Il Real non meritava assolutamente la sconfitta.
C'era un rigore clamoroso non dato su Ronaldo nel secondo tempo, più altre occasioni da gol sprecate.
Ancelotti secondo me ha sbagliato a togliere Bale, doveva togliere Di Maria.
Ah, comunque scarsino sto Neymar, sì sì. Questo diventerà come Messi e C. Ronaldo, altrochè.


----------



## BB7 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Vittoria più che meritata del Barça. Iniesta MVP, Messi pure quando non gioca bene fa una prestazione superiore alla media. La papera di Valdes mi sarei stupito se non ci fosse stata puntuale a ogni Clasico.


----------



## Frikez (26 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> la ladrata era del real se pareggiava una partita in cui è stato stradominato



Stradominato? Bah il Barca fino al '75 non ha fatto un tubo nella ripresa.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> la ladrata era del real se pareggiava una partita in cui è stato stradominato



Il primo tempo è stato a senso unico, ma nel secondo il Real ha giocato nettamente meglio. Il pareggio ci poteva stare.


----------



## juventino (26 Ottobre 2013)

Che immensa goduria!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2013)

se non è rigore questo...


----------



## Snake (26 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Stradominato? Bah il Barca fino al '75 non ha fatto un tubo nella ripresa.



E il Real che ha fatto scusa? Le occasioni che ha avuto sono arrivate in contropiede su errori di fraseggio del Barca. La partita ce l'hanno avuta in mano sempre loro, e il primo tempo del Real è stato patetico.


----------



## Frikez (26 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> E il Real che ha fatto scusa? Le occasioni che ha avuto sono arrivate in contropiede su errori di fraseggio del Barca. La partita ce l'hanno avuta in mano sempre loro, e il primo tempo del Real è stato patetico.



Il Real nel secondo tempo ha costruito molto di più, il tiro di Ronaldo con grande parata di Valdes, la traversa di Benzema, Di Maria che sbaglia il controllo davanti solo al portiere, Khedira che si mangia un gol calciando centralmente.

Il Barca nel primo tempo ha dominato, su questo non ci piove..poi nella ripresa hanno fatto qualcosa solo per 5 minuti, trovando il gran gol di Sanchez.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Ottobre 2013)

I tifosi del Real sono già stufi del mortadella, vogliono la sua testa


----------



## Snape (26 Ottobre 2013)

Furto con scasso del barca.

E ancelotti c'entra poco nella debacle (generale) del real. E' una squadra devastata dentro e fuori, e non dal suo arrivo, ma da prima.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I tifosi del Real sono già stufi del mortadella, vogliono la sua testa



La colpa è anche di Ancelotti, ma il colpevole per me è Perez...nonostante tutti i grandi colpi non ha sistemato quelle poche cose che ci sono da migliorare nel Real


----------



## Snake (26 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il Real nel secondo tempo ha costruito molto di più, il tiro di Ronaldo con grande parata di Valdes, la traversa di Benzema, Di Maria che sbaglia il controllo davanti solo al portiere, Khedira che si mangia un gol calciando centralmente.
> 
> Il Barca nel primo tempo ha dominato, su questo non ci piove..poi nella ripresa hanno fatto qualcosa solo per 5 minuti, trovando il gran gol di Sanchez.


Sono state occasioni estemporanee, non frutto di una reale superiorità, sul tiro di Ronaldo c'è Iniesta che perde palla come un fesso, su un'altra Mascherano che sbaglia un passaggio elementare con tutto il Real nella trequarti, quello di Benzema sarebbe stato un gol clamoroso su giocata individuale. La partita per me l'ha avuta sempre in pugno il Barca, anche nel secondo tempo.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Ottobre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Real non perdeva da 5 partite contro il Barça



Ci voleva il fenomeno emiliano a mettere Ramos a centrocampo per farlo succedere


----------



## Livestrong (26 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Furto con scasso del barca.
> 
> E ancelotti c'entra poco nella debacle (generale) del real. E' una squadra devastata dentro e fuori, e non dal suo arrivo, ma da prima.


La famosa obiettività tanto richiesta


----------



## Frikez (26 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Sono state occasioni estemporanee, non frutto di una reale superiorità, sul tiro di Ronaldo c'è Iniesta che perde palla come un fesso, su un'altra Mascherano che sbaglia un passaggio elementare con tutto il Real nella trequarti, quello di Benzema sarebbe stato un gol clamoroso su giocata individuale. La partita per me l'ha avuta sempre in pugno il Barca, anche nel secondo tempo.



A me sembra che per mezz'ora abbiano giocato bene costruendo diverse occasioni, estemporanee e non..sicuramente poco per vincere, considerando anche i primi 45 minuti imbarazzanti.
Però la ladrata del Barca resta nonostante siano stati sicuramente più pericolosi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ci voleva il fenomeno emiliano a mettere Ramos a centrocampo per farlo succedere



Che centra? LOL Mourinho ci mise Pepe in quel ruolo e perse in casa lo stesso. Evidentemente avranno avuto i loro motivi per farlo, perchè non mandi il curriculum al Real Madrid?


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Real Madrid veramente brutto ed anche un pò sfortunato in quelle pochissime occasioni avute, ma meritava la sconfitta. Il Barcellona vabbè, secondo me era già nettamente favorito prima della partita, da sottolineare però le prodezze di Neymar, ma soprattutto Sanchez che da subentrato nei minuti finali ha avuto un impatto mostruoso, trovando un gol pazzesco.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Che centra? LOL Mourinho ci mise Pepe in quel ruolo e perse in casa lo stesso. Evidentemente avranno avuto i loro motivi per farlo, perchè non mandi il curriculum al Real Madrid?



Per poi farmi insultare da voi? Sto bene dove sono grazie


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Per poi farmi insultare da voi? Sto bene dove sono grazie


Per qualche milione all'anno faresti questo ed altro, senza considerare la fiscalità spagnola


----------



## Dexter (26 Ottobre 2013)

Ancelotti sta sbagliando tutto...sbaglia sempre uomini e formazioni...Isco lo ha panchinato dopo che è stato decisivo nelle prime partite ad esempio...Sbaglia pure i cambi...


----------



## Tobi (26 Ottobre 2013)

Gioca senza cattiveria il real e senza organizzazione. Cosi non si va da nessuna parte


----------



## Frikez (26 Ottobre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ancelotti sta sbagliando tutto...sbaglia sempre uomini e formazioni...Isco lo ha panchinato dopo che è stato decisivo nelle prime partite ad esempio...Sbaglia pure i cambi...



Illaramendi elogiato anche da Capello per l'impatto avuto.
Benzema che ha dato una scossa e peso in attacco.
Jesè ha segnato.



Su Isco siamo d'accordo, tanto valeva lasciar fuori Bale.


----------



## Dexter (26 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Illaramendi elogiato anche da Capello per l'impatto avuto.
> Benzema che ha dato una scossa e peso in attacco.
> Jesè ha segnato.
> 
> ...


Ok oggi...con la Juve che cambi ha fatto? Di fatto la formazione iniziale la sbaglia sempre,ed è proprio da babbi considerando che allena sti ragazzi tutti i giorni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2013)

Cmq il Real può solo migliorare...se Ancelotti darà un gioco e giocheranno da squadra saranno cavoli amari...se la giocheranno col Bayern


----------



## folletto (26 Ottobre 2013)

Ramos a centrocampo........forse neanche Allegria avrebbe avuto un'idea così geniale


----------



## danyaj87 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Ma scusate la cosa giusta da dire sarebbe questa: il Real ha giocato un calcio penoso nel primo tempo, squadra troppo lunga che non ha saputo sfrluttare le fasce, ricordo che il Real ha un'altezza media dei giocatori di molto superiore a quella del Barcelona. Nel secondo meglio, ma in quanto il barca ha un po allentato, poi il gol di Sanchez (lo dava chi per finito?) ha praticamente chiuso la gara. Vero dire che il barcellona ha una difesa da film horror, mi sorprende che carlo non abbia saputo sfruttare questa cosa a suo favore, lui che sa come sventrare le difese arcigne, figuriamoci le difese farsa del barca.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ancelotti è stato un grande, ma ora è troppo legato a vecchie dinamiche per guidare una squadra come il Real

Formazione orrenda, gioco nullo, nessuna intensità. Proprio come negli ultimi due anni da noi


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2013)

ringrazio carletto per i trofei che ci ha fatto vincere, ma se fosse rimasto al Milan non avremmo vinto nemmeno lo scudetto del 2011  e la Juve li asfalterebbe al Conad Stadium se non fosse che c'è un certo CR7 che potrebbe limitare i danni


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Il Real rispetto allo scorso anno non è che si sia rafforzato tanto. Hanno strapagato Bale sacrificando Higuain e Ozil, due titolari.

Perché oggi come oggi Ozil e Higuain sarebbero titolari in questo Real. Ozil è il migliore trequartista al mondo e Higuain è superiore a Benzema.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il Real rispetto allo scorso anno non è che si sia rafforzato tanto. Hanno strapagato Bale sacrificando Higuain e Ozil, due titolari.
> 
> Perché oggi come oggi Ozil e Higuain sarebbero titolari in questo Real. Ozil è il migliore trequartista al mondo e Higuain è superiore a Benzema.



ma è evidente si sono indeboliti tantissimo secondo me, l'unico acquisto ottimo è stato isco secondo me che in prospettiva diventerà un grandissimo per il resto, illaramendi buon giocatore ma poca tecnica, è un mediano strapagato in maniera incredibile, bale non ne parliamo, quei soldi non si fanno fatica a spendere per messi o CR7 figuriamoci per lui, fuori dal contesto tottenham non è che abbia mai dimostrato nulla, in nazionale col galles infatti si vede


----------



## Frikez (27 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma è evidente si sono indeboliti tantissimo secondo me, l'unico acquisto ottimo è stato isco secondo me che in prospettiva diventerà un grandissimo per il resto, illaramendi buon giocatore ma poca tecnica, è un mediano strapagato in maniera incredibile, bale non ne parliamo, quei soldi non si fanno fatica a spendere per messi o CR7 figuriamoci per lui, fuori dal contesto tottenham non è che abbia mai dimostrato nulla, in nazionale col galles infatti si vede



Giggs invece in nazionale ha vinto i Mondiali no?
Bale fisicamente è indietro e si vede chiaramente da come gioca, è arrivato a Madrid rotto poi ha avuto un altro paio di guai muscolari rientrando solamente la scorsa settimana, ha fatto giusto 2 spezzoni con Malaga e Juve e oggi l'ha rischiato dal primo minuto, nel momento in cui sarà a posto farà sicuramente la differenza.

Chi dice che è inferiore a Di Maria ed è un giocatore normale o non l'ha mai visto giocare o non capisce veramente un tubo di questo sport, quando è al top della forma è probabilmente uno dei primi 5 giocatori al mondo, dategli tempo e modo di inserirsi negli schemi prima di sparare sentenze.


----------



## Frikez (27 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il Real rispetto allo scorso anno non è che si sia rafforzato tanto. Hanno strapagato Bale sacrificando Higuain e Ozil, due titolari.
> 
> Perché oggi come oggi Ozil e Higuain sarebbero titolari in questo Real. Ozil è il migliore trequartista al mondo e Higuain è superiore a Benzema.



Beh non si sono neanche indeboliti  

Bale, Isco, Illarramendi, il rientro di Dani Carvajal più gli inserimenti definitivi dalla squadra riserve di Morata, Jesé e Casemiro hanno allungato la rosa..a mio parere Ancelotti ha semplicemente bisogno di tempo per lavorare e trovare l'alchimia di squadra, in questo momento sono un cantiere aperto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Beh non si sono neanche indeboliti
> 
> Bale, Isco, Illarramendi, il rientro di Dani Carvajal più gli inserimenti definitivi dalla squadra riserve di Morata, Jesé e Casemiro hanno allungato la rosa..a mio parere Ancelotti ha semplicemente bisogno di tempo per lavorare e trovare l'alchimia di squadra, in questo momento sono un cantiere aperto.


Sarà, però per me Ozil e Higuain sono grosse perdite. Il Real o meglio Florentino Perez conduce campagne acquisti basate su nomi grossi, portando a Madrid il giocatore più trendy diciamo... siccome però anche loro non è che siano messi benissimo sul piano finanziario, pur di prendere Bale, hanno dovuto liberarsi di Ozil e Higuain. Perez può dire tutto ciò che vuole per giustificare la cessione di Ozil, fatto sta che ha ceduto il miglior 10 al mondo in questo momento e uno dei migliori centravanti del mondo a livello realizzativo.


----------



## robs91 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma è evidente si sono indeboliti tantissimo secondo me, l'unico acquisto ottimo è stato isco secondo me che in prospettiva diventerà un grandissimo per il resto, illaramendi buon giocatore ma poca tecnica, è un mediano strapagato in maniera incredibile, bale non ne parliamo, quei soldi non si fanno fatica a spendere per messi o CR7 figuriamoci per lui, fuori dal contesto tottenham non è che abbia mai dimostrato nulla, *in nazionale col galles infatti si vede*


 
Con il Galles è impossibile fare qualcosa,squadra troppo mediocre.Più che altro, bisogna vedere se Bale si adatta ad un calcio completamente diverso da quello britannico, e se non subirà il non essere più la stella assoluta della squadra, com'era al Tottenham.
Ad ogni modo 100 milioni non li vale, imho.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Godo per quel pacco di Bale.


----------



## peppe75 (27 Ottobre 2013)

il Barcellona non è solo Messi ma anche il collettivo fa la differenza...mentre il Real Madrid solo con l'assolo di alcuni dei suoi campioni...e poi se non gira il più importante come cr7 la squadra non rende...vedrete che la rube può anche batterli a Torino...purtroppo!
comunque nelle due squadre ci sono gravi lacune in difesa...e forse proprio per questo credo che entrambe faranno fatica a vincere la champions...a meno che durante la sessione invernale non si rinforzano!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Chi dice che è inferiore a Di Maria ed è un giocatore normale o non l'ha mai visto giocare o non capisce veramente un tubo di questo sport, quando è al top della forma è probabilmente uno dei primi 5 giocatori al mondo, dategli tempo e modo di inserirsi negli schemi prima di sparare sentenze.



ammetto che Bale l'ho visto poco l'anno scorso dove è esploso però Di Maria è fortissimo...un giocatore del genere non può stare in panchina, ma è anche vero che non è possibile mettere in panchina mr. 100 milioni come neanche giocare con Ronaldo punta centrale...voglio vedè cosa si inventa Ancelotti


----------



## Snape (27 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La famosa obiettività tanto richiesta



Non era rigore netto su ronaldo ? Lo spogliatoio non è stato distrutto da mourinho e dall'acquisto di bale ?


----------



## Snape (27 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ci voleva il fenomeno emiliano a mettere Ramos a centrocampo per farlo succedere



Ma se il tuo idolo ha messo pepe a centrocampo, mossa ancora più catenacciara...


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2013)

don Andrès...anche ieri il più temuto del Barça....come altre volte circondato da 5 avversari...cioè praticamente mezzo Real marcava Iniesta...


----------

